# Do scope power adjustment loosen up, mine is hard to turn.



## DYI hunting

I have a new Leupold VX-I scope. 3-9x by 40.  The scope variable power adjustment is very difficult to turn to the point after playing with it for a few minutes my finger tips are a little sore.  Do these loosen up with time or is this something I am going to have to live with?


----------



## Hunter Blair

i have the same problem with my VX-II  3-9X40..... had mine about three and a half years now and still pretty stiff... i wish they would loosen up...


----------



## bevills1

Exchange where purchased if new, or send it in for repair of not new.  About a year ago I bought a Bushnell that seemed to adjust normally except it was missing the graduated dial where quarter inch graduation markings should be, and I returned it for replacement.


----------



## cabhunter

I have three Leupolds that are all over 15 years old and all are very tight. They have always been that way and I have always assumed that is just how they are made.


----------



## 01Foreman400

I had 2 VX-II 3-9x50 that had the same problem.  I sent one back to have it looked at by Leupold and they said everyting was fine. I've read on several forums about this issue.  Wait until it's 20 degrees outside and your tring to turn it.   I sold both of them and bought Zeiss Conquest scopes an couldn't be happier.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

leupolds are notorious for being very tight.  that's just how they are...

however, if it is not only tight but WAY too tight, you need to make sure that the back ring is not too close to the power adjustment.  rings, when tightened all the way down, can bind the knob.  even 1/8" can make a difference.


----------



## littlewolf

Yep all my leupolds are tight also. Funny I don't seem to notice it in the field though - just at the range. Sorta like recoil.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy

I'd check what Doc said about the rear ring.  I have 2 Leupolds.  Both are tighter than any other scope I've ever owned, but I don't have any problem adjusting them when a deer steps out.  Does yours have the screw in the center of the ring?  Both of my Vari-X III's have a square block with a tiny torx screw in the middle of it.  I've never tried to turn the screw on either of mine, but I've always thought it might that they might be tension screws.  Someone back me up here, but maybe he could loosen that screw a bit and free it up a little?


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Do not turn that screw on the power ring or you may let the nitrogen out. Tight tolerances make for a tight fit.


----------



## Bruz

All of my Leupolds are very tight. One of my VXII's is a pain to turn.

Robert


----------



## jj4301

VXII 3x9x40 I have has always been tight since the first day that I bought it. I just have never really given it much thought at all. I have also never had that scope get knocked off zero through all the rides on the 4 wheeler and in the back seat of the truck, FWIW.


----------



## DYI hunting

It is still tight, but I am used to el'cheapo scopes.  I know the VXI is still a cheap scope, but better than what I am used to.  I just wanted to make sure I didn't have the odd ball scope that might need sent off to get checked out.

I expect when a deer steps out, I will not even realize it.


----------



## brett30030

Send it back to Leupold. They have a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Laman

There is nothing wrong with your Leupold, the variable power adjustment ring is supposed to be tight.


----------



## sodbusterman

I had to do it! I took that screw out of the power adjustment and then slid it forward and put some light weight oil, I have it for microscopes, down both sides of the adjustment shaft. Moved it around so the oil would get all the way around. Put it back together, NOTE, the screw goes in a hole in the adjustment shaft which you can see easy. Now it turns like a dream and it was my worst one...I did it to all of them now!


----------

